# Owner-Built Log home Homestead Community



## Liltrouble

Hi Everyone 

I have recently purchased 52 acres in Savannah TN (southeast of Jackson near the TN river). I am planning on building my own log home by hand and want to see if anyone would like to join me on my land to build their own log homes as well and create a homestead Log Home community?

I would like to have a community barn/livestock, chickens for eggs etc, an organic raised-bed garden, have well water with rainwater collection systems and eventually go completely off grid with a combination of wind/solar power. 

For now I will be using grid-power and I plan on starting construction of my own home on the land in April. This area has great schools, plenty of jobs locally and within a good driving distance, and a great mild climate. The property itself has springs, a creek, plenty of mature trees and pasture land and is located in a very nice area near a golf-course with up-scale homes which are all on large lots (no postage-stamp subdivisions nearby.) The TN River, a large lake, and numerous state parks are within a few miles, it is a very pretty area.

I already own the land, so I'm not selling anything here, nor looking for anyone to "buy in" on anything. I'm more interested in finding like-minded people to join me and live as a community without reliance on a daily trip to Wal-Mart and with similar values and outlooks on nature and on living in harmony with the wild animals and eco-system that is both on and surrounding this beautiful piece of property. I am very intersted in opinions, suggestions, and ideas regarding this and how to make it possible and how to make it all work.  So please, post-away and let me know what you think. I think I've got a great idea started, now I just need the people and the ideas to make it a reality. I'm looking forward to hearing what everyone here has to say good or bad. Many minds are better than one! 
Thank you everyone, and have a great day!


----------



## Herbalpagan

What you are talking about is something like an "intentional community" (I think that's what they are calling it)....a lot more rational and upscale than, but similar to a commune type of thing. Although, commune sounds off, the principle is sound. Have you given any thought to the legality of people building their own home on your land, but not owning the land? What about if they need to build to a certain quality? What if they want to leave?
I've thought of doing something like this myself, but I've found that there isn't enough "road frontage" to build what I want, so I have to be content with what I have and a "guest cottage/bunk house" type of thing for visitors/kids. 
I love the idea nad if we weren't settled here, I would be looking for something like that. The idea of sharing the labor and the results is great when everyone works as a team! Sounds like you have a really nice place.
Good luck.


----------



## Canadian

Enjoy your land. If I lived closer I'd love to join in. I love log homes.


----------



## Liltrouble

*Good points...*



Herbalpagan said:


> What you are talking about is something like an "intentional community" (I think that's what they are calling it)....a lot more rational and upscale than, but similar to a commune type of thing. Although, commune sounds off, the principle is sound. Have you given any thought to the legality of people building their own home on your land, but not owning the land? What about if they need to build to a certain quality? What if they want to leave?


Thanks for the reply.  'Intentional community' sounds about right, I was thinking that perhaps I could create some sort of membership deeds or something, I know people like security and would want to "own" their place especially if they want to build etc. I would. But I have no idea how to go about it, hence the reason I posted....but you put it into a better prospective certainly.
I own the land, it was supposed to be a subdivision that just never sold, so the land is already subdivided on the deed but there are no roads or any of that mess in there...just some ATV/horse trails, so I'm not sure how that would work to give slices out? I'm not looking to make money or be a real-estate broker by any means, just share what I have with like-minded people and create a little "community" where we can share in the joys of gardening and critters and such - a good bombfire or two wouldn't hurt either!! LOL. : )

I thought about just building more houses on it myself like you mentioned and then just doing rent to own or something? Most important is being fair to everyone and helping eachother so that everyone lives a little easier.


----------



## Expeditioner

Liltrouble said:


> Thanks for the reply.  'Intentional community' sounds about right, I was thinking that perhaps I could create some sort of membership deeds or something, I know people like security and would want to "own" their place especially if they want to build etc. I would. But I have no idea how to go about it, hence the reason I posted....but you put it into a better prospective certainly.
> I own the land, it was supposed to be a subdivision that just never sold, so the land is already subdivided on the deed but there are no roads or any of that mess in there...just some ATV/horse trails, so I'm not sure how that would work to give slices out? I'm not looking to make money or be a real-estate broker by any means, just share what I have with like-minded people and create a little "community" where we can share in the joys of gardening and critters and such - a good bombfire or two wouldn't hurt either!! LOL. : )
> 
> I thought about just building more houses on it myself like you mentioned and then just doing rent to own or something? Most important is being fair to everyone and helping eachother so that everyone lives a little easier.


You have the basis for a good idea. Have you consulted with a real estate lawyer to protect yourself from "squatter" claims and issues of premises liability. What you are doing is extremely generous and it would be terrible if someone tries to abuse that generosity.


----------



## Herbalpagan

here is the web site for "intentional communities". It's pretty good and they also have a listing of ones that are up and running and looking for people. By checking these out and seeing what people offer and the terms, you can get a firmer idea of whata will or won't work. Some are like communes with small cabin homes close to the central home with shared meals, some are like fancy developements with a community garden and pasture. There is a wide range of ideas. I keep the link because I think it is such a cool idea. When I mention it to people though, they have questions like "why should I go build a house and be so restricted" to "why should I and my family be free labor". I guess you either get it or you don't.


----------



## Expeditioner

Herbalpagan said:


> here is the web site for "intentional communities". It's pretty good and they also have a listing of ones that are up and running and looking for people. By checking these out and seeing what people offer and the terms, you can get a firmer idea of whata will or won't work. Some are like communes with small cabin homes close to the central home with shared meals, some are like fancy developements with a community garden and pasture. There is a wide range of ideas. I keep the link because I think it is such a cool idea. When I mention it to people though, they have questions like "why should I go build a house and be so restricted" to "why should I and my family be free labor". I guess you either get it or you don't.


I am sure there are some who would use the guise of an "intentional" community in an attempt to set up some kind of fuedal system or end up that way. I would want people to pose the question "why should I and my family be free labor?"

As for me, I like the idea of an intentional community......the Pilgrims that settled in New England were more or less an intentional community.


----------



## Magi

How far are you from Shiloh Battlefield?


----------



## Liltrouble

*Distance and Motives...lol*



Magi said:


> How far are you from Shiloh Battlefield?


It's only about 15 min from there, you have to pass by the entrance for it to get to the road that leads to the property. 

As for mal intentions....yes, I can see how some would do just that, and that's a real shame. My outlook is this...in a very greedy world, perhaps some sharing would do us all some good? I know I will never use all of the land myself and I know how hard it is to get land these days....so why not share? But yes, there are a lot of "legalities" and just as someone in my position could take advantage, there's a lot of "squatter" types that could do the same to someone trying to do what I envision...hence the reason I posted for some ideas and feedback. : )

I don't want to have to make up some laundry list of rules and such to inhibit others from any freedom on the property but at the same time I suppose I have to make some rules to protect my investment too....I would like to limit the houses to just 3 or 4 besides my own, I would like to have "lots" that they can use as their own on the land like a normal subdivision, and I would like to make sure all the structures are of some similar quality, ie: log or timber frame to protect my resale value on down the road....and I certainly wouldn't want anyone to fear that I would sell their house on them!! LOL I thought about perhaps having "memberships" available that would entitle people to have selling rights to their houses etc....without screwing me either....has to be an equal playing field for everyone but how does one accomplish it???

Anyway, I really appreciate the feedback, only now I have more questions than before! LOL  Keep it coming everyone....


----------



## Expeditioner

Liltrouble said:


> It's only about 15 min from there, you have to pass by the entrance for it to get to the road that leads to the property.
> 
> As for mal intentions....yes, I can see how some would do just that, and that's a real shame. My outlook is this...in a very greedy world, perhaps some sharing would do us all some good? I know I will never use all of the land myself and I know how hard it is to get land these days....so why not share? But yes, there are a lot of "legalities" and just as someone in my position could take advantage, there's a lot of "squatter" types that could do the same to someone trying to do what I envision...hence the reason I posted for some ideas and feedback. : )
> 
> I don't want to have to make up some laundry list of rules and such to inhibit others from any freedom on the property but at the same time I suppose I have to make some rules to protect my investment too....I would like to limit the houses to just 3 or 4 besides my own, I would like to have "lots" that they can use as their own on the land like a normal subdivision, and I would like to make sure all the structures are of some similar quality, ie: log or timber frame to protect my resale value on down the road....and I certainly wouldn't want anyone to fear that I would sell their house on them!! LOL I thought about perhaps having "memberships" available that would entitle people to have selling rights to their houses etc....without screwing me either....has to be an equal playing field for everyone but how does one accomplish it???
> 
> Anyway, I really appreciate the feedback, only now I have more questions than before! LOL  Keep it coming everyone....


Just throwing the ideas out there for consideration. It is a by product of my years in the risk management industry. I think you have a good idea and wish you much success. If I can help in any way form clearing land to building let me know.

Use the KISS principle when establishing your rules. As to making it equal for everyone, that is hard to do. The rules can and should be to your advantage as you need to protect your interests. Those that want to participate will either agree to the conditions or they will move on. Fair and equal are not necessarily the same thing.

Your personal liability is a concern only in the days leading up to a society altering event.


----------



## TechAdmin

I think it would be awesome if you could get a group of your friends together on a fairly large plot to work in a communal type setup. Share gardening duties, share cooking, schooling, etc.


----------



## NYPrepper

You sound like a very generous and trusting person - be careful! On another note, I built a 3000 sq.ft. log home from a Lincoln Logs (Kannapolis, NC) kit back in 1989. It was fun and interesting, but be advised there are specific problems and issues with log homes, not the least of which is frequent treatment of logs to prevent water and insect damage. THEY ARE NOT MAINTENANCE FREE!!! If you have any questions, please feel free to ask. I am planning on building another smaller one where I now live. A local lumber mill will provide all the white pine logs I can afford. The logs for a 1500 sq.ft. home will cost me about $12,000 milled and with gaskets and fasteners. It would be much cheaper to frame a house using rough cut 2 x 6 pine, but the allure of a log home is more attractive, despite the extra work. I've been thinking about moving out of enemy territory (NY state) for a while now. How is Tenn. as far as climate, repressive gov't, and gun rights?


----------



## Liltrouble

*TN is an easy place to live*



NYPrepper said:


> You sound like a very generous and trusting person - be careful! On another note, I built a 3000 sq.ft. log home from a Lincoln Logs (Kannapolis, NC) kit back in 1989. It was fun and interesting, but be advised there are specific problems and issues with log homes, not the least of which is frequent treatment of logs to prevent water and insect damage. THEY ARE NOT MAINTENANCE FREE!!! If you have any questions, please feel free to ask. I am planning on building another smaller one where I now live. A local lumber mill will provide all the white pine logs I can afford. The logs for a 1500 sq.ft. home will cost me about $12,000 milled and with gaskets and fasteners. It would be much cheaper to frame a house using rough cut 2 x 6 pine, but the allure of a log home is more attractive, despite the extra work. I've been thinking about moving out of enemy territory (NY state) for a while now. How is Tenn. as far as climate, repressive gov't, and gun rights?


Thanks for the well wishes, and yes I know I'll have to be careful to an extent, but I don't want to be the "rule master" either...lol I'm hoping if I just fing the RIGHT people it should be a happy and harmonious place to live. : )
I have worked with the log home industry for over 13 years, and the one thing I learned was that I will never purchase a kit!! LOL If you take things back about 100 yrs and go "old school" it's very easy to make it a cheap, relatively easy project that won't require obscene amounts of maintainence. : ) Trick to it all is having proper overhangs and making sure your first treatment of the logs is done properly in order to not have to fix problems later on. I prefer the butt and pass method, if done properly it practically eliminates settling and is a far faster and easier way to build, the corners may not be as pretty, but the structure will be around for 200 years easy!
As for climate here, it is mild during fall/spring...winters are non-existant compared to NY for sure (I'm from the IL/WI border originally so I'm familiar with harsh ones), summer can get a bit hot around August, but most years it's not too bad. 
As for guns, there's no waiting time...no stupid cards to own, and you can take a very easy class that allows you a conceal and carry permit. The only stipulation is that you can't take them anywhere that serves alchohol or into Gov't buildings. You're also allowed to carry them without the conceal cards so long as they are visible to any officer approaching your vehicle. I've had one for years and routinely carry my .380 in my front pocket. 
I don't find the gov't oppresive unless you get into a major city and then the ordinances and building code b.s. starts to come into play, but out in the boonies there's little to no restrictions on building and only one or two permits to build, like a perc test and your final electric hook up.


----------



## NYPrepper

Liltrouble said:


> Thanks for the well wishes, and yes I know I'll have to be careful to an extent, but I don't want to be the "rule master" either...lol I'm hoping if I just fing the RIGHT people it should be a happy and harmonious place to live. : )
> I have worked with the log home industry for over 13 years, and the one thing I learned was that I will never purchase a kit!! LOL If you take things back about 100 yrs and go "old school" it's very easy to make it a cheap, relatively easy project that won't require obscene amounts of maintainence. : ) Trick to it all is having proper overhangs and making sure your first treatment of the logs is done properly in order to not have to fix problems later on. I prefer the butt and pass method, if done properly it practically eliminates settling and is a far faster and easier way to build, the corners may not be as pretty, but the structure will be around for 200 years easy!
> As for climate here, it is mild during fall/spring...winters are non-existant compared to NY for sure (I'm from the IL/WI border originally so I'm familiar with harsh ones), summer can get a bit hot around August, but most years it's not too bad.
> As for guns, there's no waiting time...no stupid cards to own, and you can take a very easy class that allows you a conceal and carry permit. The only stipulation is that you can't take them anywhere that serves alchohol or into Gov't buildings. You're also allowed to carry them without the conceal cards so long as they are visible to any officer approaching your vehicle. I've had one for years and routinely carry my .380 in my front pocket.
> I don't find the gov't oppresive unless you get into a major city and then the ordinances and building code b.s. starts to come into play, but out in the boonies there's little to no restrictions on building and only one or two permits to build, like a perc test and your final electric hook up.


The gun laws sound reasonable there. I did manage to get a CCW permit up here about 16 years ago with no problem - but things aren't the same anymore with the assclowns like Schumer, McCarthy, Rangel and Clinton (who luckily is not here anymore - one down, three to go)
As far as log maintenance goes, I agree you need at least 18" overhangs and preferrably 24", which is what I had. Lincoln Logs (no longer in business) only supplied the exterior logs, everything else was framed using local lumber and supplies. I chose Lincoln Logs because they were the only company that used Southern Yellow Pine (SYP) exclusively. It's the most dense of the pine species and I figured it would be the most durable as a result. The only thing I didn't figure was that the density of the wood actually works against you in terms of insulative value. The lighter pines like white pine are better due to the air pores caused by the open grain. SYP logs are like cinder blocks! An 8' x 12' wall section of SYP logs weighs almost 3500 lbs., very strong, but a poor insulator. Regardless of the species, logs need to be treated every 2-5 years depending on the product used. Sikens is the longest lasting but it is a two stage process and very expensive, and it only extends the time between treatments by 2 years. I used to buy 15 gallons of CWF-UV and spend my summer vacation treating my house! Lincoln also used the "butt & pass" system with one very nice feature - they milled a 4" socket into the "Pass" logs to accept the "butt" logs - this forms a weather tight corner rather than just relying on a gasket seal drawn tight with a lag bolt. I don't know of anyone else that offers this. I was happy with the log construction, but unhappy with the R-factor. My next house will have a hydronic heating system, unlike my first log home which was forced hot air. The hot air system was easiest in terms of log home construction, but my house was 73' x 33' with a 22' cathedral ceiling and took forever to heat up because of the long run of heating duct and subsequent heat loss by the time it reached the other end of the house! My furnace was running constantly, and I had a Charmaster combination wood/oil furnace. ( the name "Charmaster" never made me feel warm and fuzzy inside considering I had a log home!) Also due to the settling inherent in all log homes, 2-4" of headspace must be allowed over each door and window - making it less than ideal in terms of mitigating drafts. Not a concern in Tenn., but up here when the wind is howling and it's -20 outside you can find all the leaks very quickly! I wish you luck in your project and stay in touch - I'm interested in your progress!


----------



## NaeKid

As the landowner, your best bet in building a community is to create a rental-zone. No-one owns anything built on the land except for yourself (or your company - a better choice). If I was you, I would build 8 sets of buildings - all similar.

What I would do is build the first house w/ garage and a "community hall". Once you have settled in and everything is good, move yourself into the community-hall and start building the second home. While you are building the second home, rent out the first place to someone who will take good care of it. Offer them cheaper rent if they help you build the new place. (ie: if the going rent is $1200 in your area for a house, then offer it to them at $800) Live in the new place till you get the bugs worked out, move back into the community-hall and rent out the second pad.

Repeat process of building places till you have ~8 homes w/ outbuildings put together - living in each and every one of them as you go. Keep the rent reasonable for the tenants (ie: don't try to make money off of them - just enough to pay the yearly taxes / mortgage - a "not-for-profit company" - break-even). Each home would have just over 5 acre of "personal space" and the rest of the land would be for the general community to work with (gardens, community-hall, butcher-shop, etc) - all built and controlled by yourself.


----------



## youpock

Back from the dead!


Anyone set up shop here?


----------



## TNmedicman

I like the idea of what you propose. I lived all of my life in that area, Selmer to be exact. During my time I found that most of the people in the area talk a much better game about "preparedness" than they produce. Just be careful who you let in mostly the people that think they are "survivalists". If i still lived there I would definetly be looking you up. Please keep us updated on how your project progresses.


----------



## leisarobyne

*interested !*

I am very interested in your post; I absolutely love TN and would like to knw about your homesteading venture. I am in charleston, sc right now.

Thanks. Leisa :wave:


----------



## leisarobyne

*More about me*

I am a 49 y.o. able-bodied female (single) who has had dreams of living an off-grid, self-sufficient lifestyle. I am sick of consumerism and living like a slave to pay for utilities and so-called necessities. I am eager, a hard worker and can swing a hammer or axe with the best of them. I am very much into organic gardening and very much NOT into going shopping or sitting like a zombie in front of the TV.

I have been looking for like-minded people as I would like to have company and - heck - it's probably safer that way. I read some replies to your posts about people who might try to take advantage of the situation. That is not me. I just want to live a wholesome and full life, appreciating the wonderful things nature provides for us but few take advantage of. I want to get away from the traffic roar, strip malls, the mall ITSELF, the concrete, asphalt and stress-filled life of "normal" society.

Question: I looked up Savannah, TN on a topo map. Is this area hilly or near mountains or more of a lower land? It doesn't look like there are any mountains - oh, how I love the mountains! But, even if it isn't, I am still very interested. And one more thing - I LOVE log houses, especially handmade ones!


----------



## honeycutt

I am very interested in doing something like this. I would love to and most definitely want to do this. I have nothing tying me down. I am young and able bodied.


----------



## Schooldaze777

*Working the land in Tennessee*

I think you have a great idea, and as people have stated, there will be all sorts of liabilities and risks on all sides. Would you consider selling pieces of the land? You said you want to help people as it's hard to get land, so maybe you could sell parcels at a great price? That way what you keep is protected, and what someone else comes and builds up is also protected for them. I would imagine there would be a way you could do it with a few contingencies so as to maintain the basic look you want (log cabins) and a few other things. And if you decide you do want to do that, please let me know, as we're looking for a nice piece of land so we can live the same kind of lifestyle-
Thanks!
Schooldaze


----------



## LogSmithy

Howdy Lil'Trouble!

I like the idea too! I love to barter and know some that will always look for a way to barter first! Q: Does TN have Property Taxes? If so, the "community" would need to pay a portion towards that each year, no? There are ways to get around that - like building on piers. If it's not on a foundation - most can not be taxed or taxed fully. I have searched this kind of thing out before and many will own their home and can sell it but the new buyers and the "community" must be a part of the meeting-of-the-minds. You wouldn't want someone tossing something together out of cardboard and plastic or have a buyer of a home owned by a "member" that won't 'keep house' so-to-speak and or not maintain it, etc etc. Lot's to think about. I've been teaching folks how to build their own log cabins and homes from scratch for 20 years now. Wisely taking the time to "know" how to do so saves a lot of $$, is safer and ensures a quality built structure will be efficiently handcrafted! I too wanted to ask what the topo is like around Lebanon, TN. Is it close to Sparta? Ahhh, I see it's East of Nashville a ways. That would be rolling hills and valleys I would guess. This idea intrigues me a great deal! I'm single and 52 and after being involved with log building since I was 24 and started a school - what will be 20 years ago, I still don't live in one. I've been one of the luckiest guys ever born for getting to work at something I absolutely love doing - but I don't live in one - yet! I've been all over America from Alaska to Florida with students from I think nearly everystate and some european countries and got to meet and enjoy working along side the kind of people that aren't afraid of a little sweat and share a love and a passion for this traditional craft. I teach (Not advertising but don't know how to share without describing my enthusiam behind your idea!) the hewn -log with dovetails, round-log post & beam and full scribe to fit with saddle notches in both chinked and chinkless log construction. Once this 'community' were built - no doubt there'd be a work/employment resource after people can see what can be built. Geesh! I'm gonna shut up now - but this is way cool! 

I'm originally from Wisconsin (Coulee Region) too. 
Bill Lasko


----------



## lhalfcent

this sounds awesome. for me i am 53 with a couple kids. but i have been prepping in MN for years. 
i am so ready to go off the grid but need to join with others who can help in various things and barter with me. building a home is something i do not know how to do, (however i did build a fence out of cedar branches from a tree blown down by a storm for my garden!) 
i know how knit, quilt, can, dehydrate, candle making etc etc.
but building a home... not so much.
i do have family who live in Tenn in Ooltewah. they live as organically and simply as possible. I would love to be near them. hmmm...this sounds so neat but i wonder how i could fit in.


----------



## HELIXX

leisarobyne said:


> I am a 49 y.o. able-bodied female (single) who has had dreams of living an off-grid, self-sufficient lifestyle. I am sick of consumerism and living like a slave to pay for utilities and so-called necessities. I am eager, a hard worker and can swing a hammer or axe with the best of them. I am very much into organic gardening and very much NOT into going shopping or sitting like a zombie in front of the TV.
> 
> I have been looking for like-minded people as I would like to have company and - heck - it's probably safer that way. I read some replies to your posts about people who might try to take advantage of the situation. That is not me. I just want to live a wholesome and full life, appreciating the wonderful things nature provides for us but few take advantage of. I want to get away from the traffic roar, strip malls, the mall ITSELF, the concrete, asphalt and stress-filled life of "normal" society.
> 
> Question: I looked up Savannah, TN on a topo map. Is this area hilly or near mountains or more of a lower land? It doesn't look like there are any mountains - oh, how I love the mountains! But, even if it isn't, I am still very interested. And one more thing - I LOVE log houses, especially handmade ones!


Smart lady! :2thumb:


----------



## PopPop

Sounds Great! Will not Work! Without equal risk and investment you are guarenteed freeloaders. Allways has been the result and always will be. I too have dreamed of the utopia that you are considering and have come to realize that it has existed in this country for over 200 years, yet we stll have fostered a near majority that believes that "need" equals" rights". There is a weekness is Human Nature that will take your vision and corrupt it. I hate to be such a sour puss, its just the way I see it.


----------



## HELIXX

How did this turn out?


----------



## bsflower13

*How is it going*

I also am very curious as to how this project is going. When was this thread started? We want to know more!!!


----------



## kellyg

are you still interested in people helping


----------



## TimB

Looks like he was last here on 3-27-09. I've wondered how he was making out with it. Don't see any contact info in his profile.

Tim


----------



## FutureFriendly

I would work for a part in a local harvest, if local I'd do it at first for experience. I have purchased a home/DT/TP/lookout?. I would have liked to have bought land but it just wasn't possible at the time.


----------



## Pixelphoto

too many nuclear plants in tenn. for me. I used to think the hills of tenn would be a good place but i found out y'all have a lot of nuclear up there. Not my idea of fun glowing in the dark LOL


----------



## The_Blob

TimB said:


> Looks like he was last here on *3-27-09*. I've wondered how he was making out with it. Don't see any contact info in his profile.


nuff said (too bad that's too short of a message to post  )

update: actually the "last activity" for this user (Liltrouble) was 1-24-2012, and yet NO update to this thread... there's a message there


----------



## FutureFriendly

I doubt he was try to leaving a message based on his "last activity" on the site. If he was, I don't get it? The thread still seems pretty interesting to me. I doubt I'll find out what happened but, the idea, the questions it opens up, seems ripe for discussion.


----------



## stayingthegame

I have five plus acres with an old house. have thought about renting it to someone who could farm it for me and share the food. the house has two bedrooms, one bath, good kitchen, large pantry/laundry, front porch and is in the country. it would only need a barn for animals.


----------



## FutureFriendly

stayingthegame said:


> I have five plus acres with an old house. have thought about renting it to someone who could farm it for me and share the food. the house has two bedrooms, one bath, good kitchen, large pantry/laundry, front porch and is in the country. it would only need a barn for animals.


I wouldn't be able to farm the land successfully with my current knowledge and skill set right now but, If you decided you wanted look for someone with those skill's a college wouldn't be a bad place to start. My only question is about the rent. What would you have to rent the house for pre collapse and what, would you expect as payment during the shit storm? I'm pretty sure were in a depression and it would be hard for someone to find a job right away, if they needed to re locate and didn't already have one.

Farming is really hard work, I think it would be really hard for someone to hold down a job and produce enough food. Have you considered or would it even be possible for you to offer the accommodations on a temporary basis in exchange for work. If you were to consider that, I would seriously think about asking for a large security deposit.

A lot more to consider but, if you found the right people or person you might be able to stock up on food and possibly currency. How would that be divided?


----------



## bananagoatgruff

I really like the idea too. check out this link. http://koinoniapartners.org/past.html
Koinonia farms is a Christian Community. I don't know the specifics, but Habitat for Humanity came out of there. Koinonia and Habitat have some legal system whereby the individual own their homes but not the land that the home is built on. It is pretty fascinating how that works. Maybe you can cut them a lease for the land that their home sits on for 100 years for a buck or something. This system has caused Habitat in the early years to be called a real estate scam, because habitat retains ownership of the land. I would love to join you, but my wife aint leavin Atlanta till TEOTWAWKI and then it maybe too late without an escort by the 82nd airborne.


----------



## Byrdy

*Thrers a working modle in Tn*

The idea is outstanding!!! 
However its not easy @ first. There is a working modle of a homestead @ 8627 Burks Hollow Rd, Christiana TN 37037. Its called Hippie Hill. Hippie started the hill in 2001. Hippie is a awesome guy. He dosn't sell his land but he charges very little to stay and everybody is welcome. Quite honestly your treated like family.
This is Hippies website hippiehilltn.com. 
I plan on moveing there pretty soon I live in VA" within 6 months." I have skills in eco-building and solar power. Hippie told me he has my piece of dirt ready.
So anybody wanting to start a homestead in TN should visit Hippie Hill to get some ideas and meet like minded people. You also might get some vol. to help you build a big project.
Will


----------



## stayingthegame

FutureFriendly said:


> I wouldn't be able to farm the land successfully with my current knowledge and skill set right now but, If you decided you wanted look for someone with those skill's a college wouldn't be a bad place to start. My only question is about the rent. What would you have to rent the house for pre collapse and what, would you expect as payment during the shit storm? I'm pretty sure were in a depression and it would be hard for someone to find a job right away, if they needed to re locate and didn't already have one.
> 
> Farming is really hard work, I think it would be really hard for someone to hold down a job and produce enough food. Have you considered or would it even be possible for you to offer the accommodations on a temporary basis in exchange for work. If you were to consider that, I would seriously think about asking for a large security deposit.
> 
> A lot more to consider but, if you found the right people or person you might be able to stock up on food and possibly currency. How would that be divided?


I would be looking at someone who would farm the land and raise some animals. the "rent" would paid in cash or by food trades.


----------



## TheLazyL

With the property owner’s permission I have a utility shed (I call it a cabin) at a not so local private gun range. 

In my "cabin" I have a bunk, table, microwave and small refrigerator. I can go down the night before, get a good night’s sleep and then get up early to get some range time in.

If the property Owner changes his mind or I do, I can get a flatbed truck, wench the “cabin” on and move it to my property.

I would not invest in a permanent structure on land I do not own or have a long term lease too.


----------



## md1911

TheLazyL said:


> With the property owners permission I have a utility shed (I call it a cabin) at a not so local private gun range.
> 
> In my "cabin" I have a bunk, table, microwave and small refrigerator. I can go down the night before, get a good nights sleep and then get up early to get some range time in.
> 
> If the property Owner changes his mind or I do, I can get a flatbed truck, wench the cabin on and move it to my property.
> 
> I would not invest in a permanent structure on land I do not own or have a long term lease too.


The semi portable shed/ cabin sounds like a good idea. What are the demensions of your cabin?


----------



## TheLazyL

md1911 said:


> The semi portable shed/ cabin sounds like a good idea. What are the demensions of your cabin?


8" x 14'

Outside

Inside back

Inside front


----------



## md1911

Not bad. It looks cool for a trip to the range


----------



## TheLazyL

md1911 said:


> Not bad. It looks cool for a trip to the range


Thank you.

There are four of us that have "cabins" at the range.

Also makes for a good temporally BOL.


----------



## Londoner

I hate to be a downer, but the people you will get will be strong minded people with strong views. In a few years it will get bogged down with "issues and infighting". Just don't get trapped into an over utopian mindset.

These thing always start with a dream, be sure it stays that way


----------



## texaswoz

I've been searching for a community like you have described in terms of sharing a garden, chickens, goats, etc and helping each other succeed in a homesteading type environment while maintaining a "community" (meaning it would be so much easier to do it with others than alone and also so much nicer to have a community of like minded people to socialize with) In my mind however it would be more functional and we could all see more fruits of our labor if we had a community of 10 or so families. Due to health issues in our family (my son has autism and a weakened immune system) it is just as important for us that we can eventually be off the grid as and "green" as it is that our home is "clean" and free of pollutants that come with almost any home built today. Kudos for you to getting the ball rolling ... we are stuck in TX for two more years but seriously looking to find a community like this soonthereafter.


----------



## bananagoatgruff

stayingthegame said:


> I have five plus acres with an old house. have thought about renting it to someone who could farm it for me and share the food. the house has two bedrooms, one bath, good kitchen, large pantry/laundry, front porch and is in the country. it would only need a barn for animals.


I would be interested but all those gators on swamp people got me scared a louisiana...


----------



## LincTex

Holy cow... 74 places/communities in Texas:

http://directory.ic.org/intentional_communities_in_Texas

Some of them are into some "interesting" beliefs, though...


----------



## TheLazyL

I _was_ a member of a Gun Club. "We" moved to a larger site and agreed to make the Land Owner 1 of the 6 Officers of the club.

Club paid the Property Owner compensation for the use of his land.

As a member of the Gun Club I invested a lot of time and money "helping" (along with the other members) to build up the new site.

When the Property Owner wanted full access to the club's bank account (for non club related items) and was told no, things went down hill fast.

So the OP owns a bunch of land and wants me to build on his property? No thank you. Not even with a written legal agreement that every Attorney in the country would agree on the interpretation. Not worth the potential court hassle.


----------



## stayingthegame

bananagoatgruff said:


> I would be interested but all those gators on swamp people got me scared a louisiana...


it aint the gators I'm scared of it's the sheeple. around here people tend to take care of themselves. and we have a church on just about every corner. I can get to about eight or ten within 2 miles.


----------



## Ezmerelda

Regarding communal living (also known as agrarian communism), I have to remind you all to go read early American history - specifically the history of Plymouth colony. They started out with high hopes of sharing also, and very nearly starved to death.

The only thing that saved them was divvying up the land and making each family responsible for their own upkeep. Charity still existed, but it was voluntary.

The fact is, people will not tolerate inequity. If "Joe" and "Sam" each work 10 hours at hard labor to bring in the harvest, but "Harvey" only works 4 hours on the easiest job, and they all get the same share, "Joe" will begin to take it easier. Then "Sam" will start to take it easier, and pretty soon, no one is really working, and the harvests get smaller and smaller.

Even the apostles in the early Christian church couldn't keep the communal thing going for very long. Human nature always gets in the way.


----------



## inahsense502

Is this still an active thing? If so i am very interested i have been looking for a homestead community forever. If this is still something in the process or already established let me know asap please


----------



## leighanne67

*Homsteading Hopeful*

Is this offer still open? Are you still looking for people to join your community? How many people or family have joined you? Are there any specific skill or needs you are hoping to add to your community? I have been looking for a community I could join and become a part of, It sounds perfect for me. Cam you please send me more information.


----------



## weedygarden

I think if you want to get an answer from the original poster, you will need to send him a PM, and hope that he is still using the email address he registered with. 

Most, if not all of the people who posted on this thread have not been seen around here since I joined P.S.


----------



## LincTex

Liltrouble only had a few posts, and this started almost 6 years ago. I kind of doubt anything is happening with it now.

I think it's good to really know your neighbors where you are now. Moving to a "group home" thing like this has a lot of plusses, but a lot of minuses as well.


----------



## conradmarquez635

Hi, my name is Conrad and I just found your, I don't know add I guess. I know I'm a bit late but I was wondering how things were going so far. I happened to come by this because I was looking to join a homestead. I don't know exactly what I'm trying to say here. I guess I'm trying to find out if your project was a success and if it was if I could join. I'm not looking to build a log cabin, just a little something for myself, and work daily at a greater good of your community.


----------



## LincTex

conradmarquez635 said:


> Hi, my name is Conrad ... I know I'm a bit late but I was wondering how things were going so far...


I'm going to go out on a limb and say "probably not so great", seeing as it has been 6 years....


----------



## camogirl

Wow we live close I'm right the road lol


----------



## BillS

You could check realtor sites for log cabins in and around Savannah, TN.

http://www.realtor.com/realestateandhomes-search/Savannah_TN/sby-1

Most likely, the guy never built one.


----------



## camogirl

It's cheaper to build trust me I've been through it. Although if you have the funds it could be better to look at out buildings I have a log building that was meant for storage but was made into an apartment.


----------

